# Seiko 5 Or Seiko Kinetic?



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've looked at both of these recently - can anyone help with a considered view on which is best the 5 automatic ETA movement or the Kinetic one? This could be in terms of accuracy, reliability, servicing costs ... anything really.

Thanks.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

to be honest i prefere an automatic to a kinetic any day, they are a waste of time but thats only my opinion


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The kinetic will be more accurate, just as reliable (if not more so) and will probably need less servicing. Cell needed after 3 to 5 years or so. The kinetic will also keep going for longer off the wrist. It all depends if you can put up with a jumping seconds hand as oppose to a sweep. I've recently bought a quartz after a long period of mechanicals and is does appear "jumpy" when you are used to a sweep.

Mike


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys - I make that 1-1 in the voting at present. More views welcomed - from reading here so far it seems quite a few have or have had a Seiko 5.


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

What are tyhe differences between an automatic and kinetic?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Julian Beech said:


> What are tyhe differences between an automatic and kinetic?


The Automatic has a rotor that 'winds' a spring to store energy to run the watch, whereas the Kinetic has a rotor that drives a small dynamo that charges a battery to store the power to run the watch.

Or to put it in a nutshell, the Automatic is a mechanical watch, with mechanical timekeeping, the Kinetic is an electronic watch with quartz timekeeping.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I prefer mechanical watches, either hand wound or automatics to quartz any day, but that's just me. I love to wind a watch too.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have several Seiko automatics and one Kinetic, and my vote goes to the Kinetic.

Which you can wind up to enhance the power reserve.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

I have both,I do like the fact that i can leave the kinetic for a couple of months,& it is still at the correct time.


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

ok, thanks for th info

automatic for me then, at least my next purchase will be


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Rob.A32 said:


> which is best the 5 automatic ETA movement or the Kinetic one?


Has Seiko started using ETA movements or is that a typo? (I thought Seiko used their 7S26/36 movements in the "5's".)


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Seiko do make their own movements. I'm not a big fan of the 700x or 7sxx series. The 6xxx series are better made IMHO but the 6119s do usually suffer from worn bushings where the barrel arbor is. I think that this is more due to a lack of routine maintainance than poor design.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure I understand the point of Kinetic watches.

Quartz watch - quartz time keeping, requires a new battery every 3 - 5 years

Kinetic watch - quartz time keeping, requires a new capacitor every 3 - 5 years

battery is cheaper to replace than capacitor.... am i missing something?

Thanks


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I prefer mechanical watches, either hand wound or automatics to quartz any day, but that's just me. I love to wind a watch too.


I couldn't agree more...... i think were known as mechanical watch snobs!


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

"Quartz watch - quartz time keeping, requires a new battery every 3 - 5 years

Kinetic watch - quartz time keeping, requires a new capacitor every 3 - 5 years

battery is cheaper to replace than capacitor.... am i missing something"

Pre 2001 Seiko Kinetics did need a capacitor change every few years (even then there are examples of old ones getting 15 years out of capacitor), however modern Seiko's (e.g. BFK) should be alright for 10 years plus.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

jnash said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer mechanical watches, either hand wound or automatics to quartz any day, but that's just me. I love to wind a watch too.
> ...


Me too but I do have one watch that is a Citizen EcoDrive which I think is the next best to wind up or auto. Don't know if it's true but their cell life is quoted as 'a lifetime'. I would also add that on me Orient mechanical movements have been much more accurate than Seiko.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Stinch said:


> jnash said:
> 
> 
> > MerlinShepherd said:
> ...


A "lifetime" is just that. Some "lives" are shorter than others! Kwik Fit are doing "lifetime" guarantees on some disc pads. When they wear out they are at the end of their life. If they fit "soft" pads, they will wear out quickly too!

" Terms and conditions may apply, ask the centre manager for details."

Mike


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

From Citizen, not quite the same thing as Kwik Fit:

http://www.citizenwa...energy_cell.pdf


----------



## clockworkbrain (Apr 10, 2012)

I may just have a very good one but I have a Seiko Arctura Kinetic that's been running hapilly for over 10 years without the need for a new cell. Of course having written that it's going to die now!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Rob.A32 said:


> I've looked at both of these recently - can anyone help with a considered view on which is best the 5 automatic ETA movement or the Kinetic one? This could be in terms of accuracy, reliability, servicing costs ... anything really.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok so time for the quick answer.........

Get one of each :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

cookdamo said:


> Not sure I understand the point of Kinetic watches.
> 
> Quartz watch - quartz time keeping, requires a new battery every 3 - 5 years
> 
> ...


I agree with this. How hard is it to change a battery? How long does it take? How easy is it to obtain the battery?


----------

